# Looking at a trim router



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Home Depot has a Ridgid trim router with a 1/4 sheet sander thrown in for $99 :Trim Router with Free 1/4 in. Sheet Sander Pack In-R24011 at The Home Depot

My old Craftsman is only a single speed - scream loudly and probably not particularly good for sign making either which is something I've always wanted to do. The Porter Cable 7529 plunge router is now and forever bolted in the router table, soooooo. 

Are there any good words about this Ridgid R24011 before I hit the Buy button??

Thanks


----------



## woodmanco (Nov 23, 2012)

I think that is a good deal considering the router alone is $90, andif you could use a sheet sander as well. I personally don't need to add to my sander collection. Ridgid has a Lifetime Service Agreement available for their power tools which you can't find on any other power tool, plus, if you read the reviews on the router, it is given high remarks. I recently became a fan of the orange and gray after purchasing the Ridgid R4512 Table saw, and am looking at their miter saws now. If you get it, let me know how well it works, I may have to add that to my list too.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wandered into both Lowe's and HD yesterday and looked at their trim router offerings. At least physically, the Ridgid seems much more impressive then DeWalt, Porter-Cable or even the Bosch. Additionally there is that warranty - so just came home and did the final click to order (would have brought home just the $89 router if HD had one in stock).


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the previous series Ridgid trim router, and it's a pretty nice machine.

You can look at my previous review post of it if you would like.



http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/23918-ridgid-r2400-laminate-trimmer.html


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I have the previous series Ridgid trim router, and it's a pretty nice machine.
> 
> You can look at my previous review post of it if you would like.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug. I did a search here but probably used the wrong terms. It, at least from the HD display model, feels really nicely balanced. Of course that doesn't make it a good tool as even a couple of my HF mechanics tools felt good before they broke (don't have many, usually ones that will be used only once or at best, a few times)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, it will most likely do what you need done. Did you look at the small router review thread? The Trend T-4 on sale for $70 is a pretty good deal. The Bosch is a true palm router designed for one handed use unless you get the new plunge base which is the most stabile of any of the small routers.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dave, it will most likely do what you need done. Did you look at the small router review thread? The Trend T-4 on sale for $70 is a pretty good deal. The Bosch is a true palm router designed for one handed use unless you get the new plunge base which is the most stabile of any of the small routers.


Mike - Like I said above, probably used the wrong search term as I couldn't find any small router threads.
Lumberjocks had a thread that reviewed the Trend. The guy liked it but was having trouble finding parts support. Woodcraft price is ~$135!! I 'handled' the Bosch - and it felt more like a big Dremel tool then a router. That's not to say it wouldn't do whatever it was supposed to do, it just didn't feel right in my hand(s) - and I have a fair amount of Bosch tools too. We'll see, probably sometime next week, if that Ridgid is as good as others say.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, I also have the Ridgid trim router. Works really well for me!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, the small router review thread is the very first one in this section.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dave, the small router review thread is the very first one in this section.



Mike - I just gave myself a dope slap for missing that :wacko:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the Ridgid palm router as well as table saw and the 18 volt drive gun all are used daily and no problems going on 3 years. My son in law has a remodeling/electrical company and He turned me on the Ridgid tools after He noticed his employees using them over the Dewalt's He had they are lighter and just as or stronger then most of the counterpartsand the lifetime warranty especially on the batteries is great.....


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

papawd said:


> I have the Ridgid palm router as well as table saw and the 18 volt drive gun all are used daily and no problems going on 3 years. My son in law has a remodeling/electrical company and He turned me on the Ridgid tools after He noticed his employees using them over the Dewalt's He had they are lighter and just as or stronger then most of the counterpartsand the lifetime warranty especially on the batteries is great.....


It makes me happier that it sounds like I have made a good choice. I've never been much of a fan of DeWalt since they became a part of the Stanley Black & Decker mish mash of formerly fine tools


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jump ahead a couple days - the Ridgid router showed up at my doorstep last night (I'm at the end of the UPS route) so it didn't get plugged in until this morning. Very quiet and very smooth, even with the no name 1/2" flush trin bit supplied with it. I do see one shortcoming in that there is really no way to hang onto it - that is, no handles or knobs - but most folks can wrap their hands around it as I can. I'll make up something, probably a sub base with a piece of 1/4" LEXAN/polycarbonate. I hope to give it a decent workout soon. The sander - that too looks like a decent home workshop tool though I do have several oscillating, DA and belt type sanders already - but that old adage about never having enough tools (or, he who dies with the most toys errrr tools, wins)


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Just wondering, can you change bits (spiral flush trim) on this trimmer? I have a very tight space and need to router a square hole into it and my other routers are too big, width wise

TIA


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, none of the plunge bases would be considered small. The fixed bases are half(?) the size of the plunge bases. The Trend T4 does not have a fixed base but can be removed from it's plunge base and used like a die grinder. I will get you a couple of photos for comparison in the morning.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll definitely check out this palm ridgid router. I've borrowed my neighbors palm bosch and it's really sweet, comes with a fence guide and case which I like for my shop, 2-car garage requires a lot of organization. 

I have ridgids R4512 tablesaw and love it, their circular saw which is the bees knees and their lithium cordless drill which is a nice machine. Steered clear of their bandsaw, glad I did with it's bearing issues and backordered replacement bearings (just what the reviews said, no first-hand experience).

Think either the ridgid or bosch would be good choices. The bosch I was planning to use for hand use, future pantagraph and a loose tenon tool I'm going to build and use a palm router with.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> .....base but can be removed from it's plunge base and used like a die grinder.



The Ridgid may be used as a die grinder as well though I have little need with several air versions. It's a <2 minute 'mod' to remove the stop.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, my bad for not being clearer on what I was trying to say. All these small routers can be removed from their bases and used free hand but the T4 is different, it is shaped like a typical electric die grinder and would be easier to control with a two handed grip.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dave, my bad for not being clearer on what I was trying to say. All these small routers can be removed from their bases and used free hand but the T4 is different, it is shaped like a typical electric die grinder and would be easier to control with a two handed grip.


Just to add some more info. My new Ridgid router as well as a common every day air version and set up a die grinder with carbide burrs. The Ridgid is small enough that most folks could use it one handed. To remove that latch, all you need is an 8mm wrench/socket. So far, I really like that Ridgid


----------

